# sex my african bull



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I need help sexing my giant african bullfrog, not sure on the age s/he is about 5in long 4wide I know s/he is still young i just got my bullfrog at the rep show in CA on saturday


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I was staring at this dude for quite some time on saturday - glad to see someone got the dude.


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

so u think my bull is a male? I was staring at a few if dans bulls and for some reason connected this this guy 


dendrothusiast said:


> I was staring at this dude for quite some time on saturday - glad to see someone got the dude.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

He's got alot of yellow under his arms which is a male trait.I would guess male.You'll know when he starts calling.They can be pretty loud. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Go to talk to.thefrog.org , seek out big hydro, these are his specialty, tell Big that Bill Schwinn sent you.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah the yellow on the sides stood out to me making me think he was a boy at the show. You'll have many years of fun with him


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah so far he is eating like a pig, hes alot of fun kept me up all night he moves alot in his set up. I named him tuba waba. I wish i knew how many month he is i forgot to ask dan and there was no age on the container  


dendrothusiast said:


> yeah the yellow on the sides stood out to me making me think he was a boy at the show. You'll have many years of fun with him


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks to be a male form the last pic. I agree with bill, go contact HYDRO.... You can also check out fatfrogs.forumer.com ... He's on there as well.


----------

